# The case of the purple balls!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My lovely wee puppy Floyd who is now 10 months old has a rather embarrasing tale to tell It involves chewing things you should not! 
Last night we discovered Floyds testicles had taken on an alarming purple/red hue! Knowing that this is not quite normal, I took it upon myself (ha, none of the male wimps in my family would touch him!!!) to examine him. My wonderful boys all gave the reason that as I am familiar with body parts I would be the ideal choice. :roll: :roll: :twisted: :twisted: 
I assure you dear reader all the body parts I deal with are usually floating in a jar or bucket and are not warm and pulsating! Anyway I digress!

Upon examination the aforementioned purple balls were indeed purple. Floyd appeared to be enjoying the attention so I deduced that whatever it was it was not that serious. 

This morning, well he was a sight to behold and he was not a happy bunny! The purple balls had grown in the night and were now like large aubergines.............................. 8O He was walking with a sorta cowboy type swagger as he tried to avoid tripping over his nether regions. So emergency trip to vets was in order. 

Some £78 lighter I came out with a happier dog who had wait for it 





Chemical burns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He had chewed my box of Daz the day before and spilled washing powder all over the floor. Being an artistic sort he had spilled his water all over that and made a washing powder mush in which he must have sat!! 
So he had burnt his butt!!! He has had a steroid injection to reduce the swelling antibiotics and some cream to be rubbed in twice a day. To apply the cream you must wear gloves! 8O 8O 8O 

This dear greeni if you are reading nearly but not quite beats the story re me poor auntie!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought that Daz would have gotten them nice and virginal white??

And your poor Auntie, You need to be more careful of the nether regions of your nearest and dearest!!

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Carol Im so glad you found the reason for the Purple Balls (are gavins Ok)
What a frightful thing to happen and a Expensive one. 8O 
It could only happen to you :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok Ladies,
This matter needs to be discussed in more intimate detail in the Chat Room!! Will make a change from Decking and Lycra.

Ca


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Feel sorry for Gavin now, he must be panicking. One slip up and Daz in his underpants. OoooooooooooooH nasty.
Gerry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Carol :lol: :lol: 

So lets get this right,a DAZ solution gives you purple wotsits but induces swelling :idea: Quick jan where's the Daz & my leather posing pouch :lol: :lol: 


I'll leave the trip to the vets though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine always washes his in Tide, then they don't go purple with the cold. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You should have heard my boss laughing when he asked the reason for me wanting day off :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh that's the best laff have had for days! No nothing will beat Aunty's demise!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a full and frank exposition of Auntie's downfall and demise in the Chat room last night. I will be wearing lead-lined knickers next time I visit Scotland.

Ca


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Great story Carol. Was it only the spherical bits which doubled in size .............. just a thought, Alan.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor little mite, bet that smarted. :lol: Still cheaper at the vet than our girls last trip 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> There was a full and frank exposition of Auntie's downfall and demise in the Chat room last night. I will be wearing lead-lined knickers next time I visit Scotland.
> 
> Ca


I'm still laughing this morning when I think about poor Auntie!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > There was a full and frank exposition of Auntie's downfall and demise in the Chat room last night. I will be wearing lead-lined knickers next time I visit Scotland.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww nawwwwwwwww its a pure shame so it is me poor wee auntie. Floyd seems better today thankfully


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am pleased to hear that he is not so "off colour" today.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Reminded me of when a cat of ours knocked over a bottle of washing machine liquid, the lid came off and covered here with the stuff as she jumped down off the machine. 

Ran for the woods thinking she would be in deep doo doo if caught!!

Ended up having all her top fur shaved and cream applied for the burns she got from it, she never went near the washer again. 

Mandy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh the poor boy!!

Reminded me of a cat of ours that, we assume, fell in a tub of engine oil while out on his nightly exploits 8O 

Said cat came in through the cat flap in the night and jumped up on my beautiful pink satin bedspread that Chris's posh aunty bought us for a wedding present.

It was a close run thing as to which to deal with first - the cat or the beautiful bedspread. It never came out (of the bedspread).

I now know    that the best thing for removing oil is Swarfega. I thought then that detergent would do a good job on the cat as it was good for bedspreads :roll: Luckily I rinsed him well after his bath in OMO


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Also reminds me of the time when I was wee lassie, I was twirling my very forgiving and patient pet cat around in circles...

It was the height of summer and we had one of those VERY STICKY fly catcher thingies (a long piece of something coated in the most sticky substance ever invented) Can you still get these?

Well...the flycatcher caught on the cats tail and I didn't notice until I had completed another few twirls. By this time it was wound tightly around pussy's whole body. 

I got smacked and my dad spent about an hour cutting it out of the cats fur.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I once got that stuck in my hair it was 3 weeks till cut it out and lost a chunk I was not best pleased.

Fly Torture Here

Apparently Floyds oohmagoolies are a bit crispy now - nice!

Greenie :lol:


----------

